# is it real or partial real



## spoker (Nov 9, 2018)

the pwner is suppose to call me tonight so i can ger more info,does it looked pieced together?cant tell from pics if tear tire is a 2.125


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 9, 2018)

Hard to tell from the lousy pics but I believe its a green reproduction from the last time they did these that was painted blue and left outside. Seat, sissy bar are for sure. The fender bridge on seat stays looks like larger diameter as do the cantilever tubing. Just my opinion from horrible pics. Looks like a 20"x2.125" rear tire. If it's cheap, tires look nice on a real Stingray. Good luck!


----------



## Artweld (Nov 9, 2018)

spoker said:


> the pwner is suppose to call me tonight so i can ger more info,does it looked pieced together?cant tell from pics if tear tire is a 2.125View attachment 898280
> 
> View attachment 898281



Looks to be a repop 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Nov 9, 2018)

Repop


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2018)

Repopped corn and refried beans.


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2018)

yep rpop,serial numbers on bottom bracket


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 10, 2018)

Fake real? Oh no, not that.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sorry ..FAKE NEWS..


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 10, 2018)

Isn't that, like the Blueberry color? Obviously the paint is faded but while I'm not sting ray collector but see them all the time, especially post 2002 Pacific cycle's crappie knock-offs That bike photo is not good however looks like it may be one of Schwinn's late 1990's with the smooth bar front post connections verses PC's welded. . And I've never seen any of both types in that color.

Wait, [edit], that's not blueberry, maybe repainted late 90's though.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Isn't that, like the Blueberry color? Obviously the paint is faded but while I'm not sting ray collector but see them all the time, especially post 2002 Pacific cycle's crappie knock-offs That bike photo is not good however looks like it may be one of Schwinn's late 1990's with the smooth bar front post connections verses PC's welded. . And I've never seen any of both types in that color.
> 
> Wait, [edit], that's not blueberry, maybe repainted late 90's though.





It's a 2007 Black Friday Krate.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 10, 2018)

$79.00 at Walmart in 2007 I bought every color ended up parting them all out.


----------

